# Insurance fraud FAILS



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

These are the best reasons ever to get a dash cam...






My personal favourite has to be the bloke who gets out & gives a slap to the moron, with a police car a short distance ahead that saw everything... & turns a blind eye to rough justice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Quite funny. There are many examples of this sort of thing with comical feigning of an accident - but some of them are quite tragic where the pedestrian throwing themselves in front of a fast moving vehicle must likely get badly injured. How desperate do you have to be to do this?


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hi,
Just to let you know that a number of our insurance schemes do offer discounts for a wide range of in-car cameras.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> Hi,
> Just to let you know that a number of our insurance schemes do offer discounts for a wide range of in-car cameras.
> Regards,
> Dan.


Is there a list of approved dash cams?


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hi, our list of approved dash cams can be found here:

https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/dash-cam-insurance/

Hope this helps,
Dan


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> Hi, our list of approved dash cams can be found here:
> 
> https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/dash-cam-insurance/
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Very helpful.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

There's a famous one with a hyper car where he drives it off the road and is caught by someone's else's camera.


----------



## StanleyTT (Oct 19, 2015)

Dear me, some idiots out there eh


----------



## Davidjf94 (Oct 25, 2015)

They should be banned for life or at least 5-10 years for attempting this


----------

